# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج برنامج ( أين الرابط ) يعطيك روابط التحميل من مواقع الرفع لأي برنامج تكتب اسمه

## abdjamel

برنامج أين الرابط 
الاصدار الثالث 
هذا البرنامج البسيط من برمجتي الخاصة بلغة البرمجة C# إلى المنتدى الذي كتبت فيه أول مواضيعي في الانترنت و التقيت فيه بالمبدعين
وتعلمت الكثير منه إلى كافة إعضاء وزوار هذا الصرح الكبير إلى دنيا البرامج ...    
هذا البرنامج يعطيك روابط التحميل لأي برنامج تبحث عنه والروابط تأتي
من مواقع الرفع التالية    
Mediafire.com
4shared.com
megaupload.com
rapidshare.com
2shared.com
easy-share.com
...  
صورة عن البرنامج :   **   
ملاحظة هامة : يحتاج هذا البرنامج إلى Microsoft .NET Framework
ويمكن تحميله من هنا أو من هنا أو من صفحة تحميل البرنامج على موقعه بالضغط هنا
فإن لم يعمل البرنامج حمل هذه الإضافة و هي ضرورية لكافة البرامج التي تصدر حديثاً في هذه الأيام
و في اصدارات ويندوز الأخيرة vista و se7en لن تحتاجها فهي أساسية مدمجة مع النظام  
طريقة الاستعمال :
اكتب اسم البرنامج ثم اختر موقع \ مواقع الرفع التي ترغب بالتحميل منها
ثم اضغط على زر بحث و ستجد صفحة مليئة بالرواب بكل الاصدارات اختر ما يحلو لك    
رابط التحميل  
حجم الملف : 111 ك ب فقط 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

